# Really old aluminum arrows



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I mean REALLY old, possibly from the '50s or earlier. (I also posted this in the Seniors forum.)

I found about a dozen of these in the darkest depths of my club's storeroom and was wondering if anyone knew what they were. I first thought they were just old 1516s and was going to refurbish them for use by my club's instruction classes, but they turned out to be something I've never seen before.

The nock end is just open, and the nocks were a kind of slip-over "outsert" type. I took out a point and saw that the shank was extremely short and thin. The shaft diameter is the same as a 1516, about .233", but the shaft wall thickness measures out at about .036" which is over twice what a 1516 would be. They are overall very heavy. A normal 1516 (shaft only) at that length weighs 207 grains. One of these weighed 356 grains.

So they're essentially what we would call a 1536 size.

Does anyone know what these are? I'm thinking possibly a very early '40s or '50 Easton arrow.


----------



## Deo Vindice (Feb 27, 2018)

antiques


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I shot since the middle 50s and the early Easton aluminum arrows were always swedged on the nock end. These are not Easton aluminum arrows. There was a time in the mid to late 70s when we started cutting the swedge off to put in nocks but that wasn't until the insert nock was invented. These look like a brand that copied Easton and there were many. If anything these might be Herters arrows from the early 70s. I tried Herters arrows one time because they were much cheaper than Eastons. I remember that they bent when removing them from my quiver. Next someone will produce a fluted arrow and say that it must be from the middle ages. I have already read on AT that cavemen used D loops.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

They definitely don’t have an Easton logo, but we have old silver unanodized shafts that definitely are Eastons, where the logo has virtually disappeared. So the lack of logo doesn’t mean they aren’t Easton.

I wasn’t aware of any companies that actually manufactured aluminum arrows (as opposed to relabelling Eastons) back in those days. What other companies made them?

The super bendy Easton ones were named “Swift”. My club still has a few of these.

Also, yeah, I was guilty of cutting the swages on one set of my arrows, but it was just the end of the swage, not the whole thing, and you still used glue-on nocks. The idea was to get a Robin Hood instead of a kiss-out on the indoor round when you had to cram 5 arrows into the same spot.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Crazy Carl from CA. had fluted arrow shafts back in the early 80's, I still have 1 some where in my collection & think they came from Korea.
Went down & checked yes Korea & marked X-Caliber 2312. 
There used to be a guy in the Milwaukee, WI. area Walley Kerdakiee I believe Warrior Archery who also had arrow shafts but I don't remember if he made them or had Easton sub contract them for him.


----------

